
Are there any examples of a non-profit SaaS? - dingusdan88
I was curious if there is anything like this out there.
======
schoen
I'm not very knowledgeable about this area but I might mention
[https://ethercalc.net/#about](https://ethercalc.net/#about) and things at
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/?host=https://oasis.sandstorm.io](https://apps.sandstorm.io/?host=https://oasis.sandstorm.io)
to the extent that they have public instances that are hosted by their
developers.

~~~
schoen
paulproteus also suggested
[https://wekan.github.io/](https://wekan.github.io/) and [https://kallithea-
scm.org/repos/kallithea/](https://kallithea-scm.org/repos/kallithea/) and
[http://repo.or.cz/](http://repo.or.cz/) and
[http://librelist.com/](http://librelist.com/) and maybe some chat/messaging
infrastructure providers that intermediate communications using various
different protocols.

